# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Blood Test Results - Libido Issues - Please Help!

## JYD

Hey Guys, 

I'm 35, great shape, longtime lifter, 190lbs, 12% BF. I started a cycle of DAA/Triazole on De***ber 1st, 2011. I stopped on De***ber 31st - 4 weeks total. I am an American living in Australia. 

On De***ber 28th, 2011 I noticed the following symptoms: SUDDEN loss of erection quality, weaker urine stream, disrupted sleep to urinate, irritability, anxiety, libido loss, fatigue, loss of motivation, lost sense of well-being. This progressed as the weeks went on. I saw a GP and explained things and he suggested I get a blood tests to check for testosterone levels and other things. 

Here are (some) of the results from my 8:30am Jan. 18th, 2012 blood test: 

-Prolactin - 151 mIU/?L (85 - 500)
-Cholesterol - 4.2 mmol/L (3.9 - 5.5)
-FSH - 2.4 U/L (1.5 - 13.0) 
-LH - 4.8 U/L (2.0 - 10.0) 
-Testosterone - 14.3 (11.5 - 32.0) 

***I was ALARMED that my test, FSH, and LH were all in the low-normal range. How could this be?? For years my libido was ALWAYS very high and I was always very aggressive and positive. The low-normal scores were very surprising. I don't think the supplements had anything to do with my symptoms. I do think the these had a problem with my prostate. ***

The urologist who looked at the above results was very non-chalante and said, "Your in the normal range, so there's no problem. IT IS ALL IN YOUR HEAD. Stop worrying so much and deal with stress and anxiety better." I decided to take another blood test upon the advice of my GP. I read that you can still exhibit these symptoms if you are in the low-normal range.

I asked for my GP to order a test for FREE Testosterone and here are the results from my Feb. 7th blood test (3 weeks later from 1st test):

Reproductive Hormones - Roche Method

Oestradiol - 86 pmol/L ( <160 )
Testosterone - 20.2 (11.5 - 32.0) ****UP from previous blood test***
SHBG - 28 nmol/L (15 - 50)
Free Androgen Index (FAI) - 72.1 % (15 - 100)
PSA - 1.6 ug/L ( 0.20 - 2.1 0 ) ***men 30 - 39, the median range is 0.75 ug/L***

A follow up rectal exam of my prostate revealed that it was VERY inflamed. I subsequently took urine tests to test for infection and all came back negative for infection. 

QUESTIONS
How could my total test go up that much in 3 weeks?
Was my stress levels high enough to lower my test and experience these symptoms?
What does my SHBG score mean: am I in a good range?
What does the FAI score mean - it appears to be in a range as a percentage?
Did they FORGET to test my FREE testosterone? 
Would my enlarged prostate cause the ED and lowered testosterone? 

Overall, I should now tell you that during this time, I am about to move overseas after living in Australia for 3 years, I have very little money, I am in a relationship with a woman I may never see again, and my business that I own was driving me crazy. 

My GP also found that my prostate was enlarged and I have been taking doxycycline and that seems to be making a positive impact on things. 

As of today, my well-being and erection quality is slowly coming back. 

Any thoughts or suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!!

----------


## Ace111

Hi

I can only answer a few of your questions relating to SHBG, FAI and free test.

According to this link your SHBG is fine but hopefully someone with more knowledge can give a more definitive answer.
http://www.mens-hormonal-health.com/...ne-levels.html

It seems here in Australia doctors don't order a proper Free Test measurement to be done. I don't know whether it's because of cost or they just use the FAI method for whatever reason.

They estimate it by dividing your Total Test by your SHBG then multiplying by 100. That's how you got your number 72.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_androgen_index

Just to show you how stupid that is, my FAI came in at 81 even though I have half the Total Test you have. My SHBG is on the low end of normal though.

http://www.issam.ch/freetesto.htm - here's a calculator for Free Test but you need to know your Albumin levels

That's all I can answer, hopefully others can give you more insight on your other questions.

----------


## JYD

Hey, that is very helpful. Yes, I will say that Australia, for as beautiful as it is, it is also very behind the times in certain areas. I specifically asked to check for FREE TEST and they clearly didn't do it. 

However, I do know my alblumin levels, but only from my Jan. 18th test, and not the Feb. 7th test which is when I got the FAI. 

Thanks for your help!

Any other thoughts??

----------


## lovbyts

Your test levels fluctuate throwout the day from waking to sleep and also lack of sleep, drinking the night before, diet and exercise can effect it greatly. Going up is not that strange.

You probably need to run a PCT to get things working properly and/or get your E2 checked.

----------


## JYD

> Your test levels fluctuate throwout the day from waking to sleep and also lack of sleep, drinking the night before, diet and exercise can effect it greatly. Going up is not that strange.
> 
> You probably need to run a PCT to get things working properly and/or get your E2 checked.


This was my E2: Oestradiol - 86 pmol/L ( <160 )

How does that look?

----------


## lovbyts

Looks like it's in a good range if the high is 160, you are nominal. On cycle mine was 295 range 7.6 -42.6 and I didnt really have any symptoms I could feel or tell.

----------


## Trillion

I have experienced exactly the same libido issues. I'm only 20 and this is extremely stressful for me. I don't know what to do.. wait it out or push more crap into my system like PCT.

----------


## Trillion

JYD, do you think these supplements caused your enlarged prostate? Did you have any pain or anything while peeing? Any symptoms? Just wondering if it's necessary for myself to get checked..

----------


## MDC83

Hey Bro, 
I literally just got back home from the Doctor after having similar issues. I came off steroids this past November after using for about 7 months straight. I was shooting a low dosage twice a week- T4,Tst Cyp,Prop. I never did a Post Cycle or took anything for side effects. Its a long story but I lost my connect and I was stuck and that was the reason for not doing the Post. 
The last month and half I have had issues with urinating, lately I have only been urinating about 4x/day which is surprising since all i drink is H20. Also, had issues with ejaculation and the discoloration of my semen(it was yellowish and a few times have kind of seeped out which ive never seen before and im only 29yrs). I too have been moody, fatigued and bad anxiety.
I was given a few Rx but he gave me Doxycycline for this particular issue. I was worried about having E.D. or something like that. The Doc i went to today is the type to prescribe rather than take test. I am going to take the Doxycycline but you think I should have tests done, if so how much did that cost you? I have Insurance too. Hope all works out for ya bro and keep me updated as i will do the same. 

I am debating about whether to run another cycle but not sure of a legit place online,suggestions??

----------


## BulletColorado

That has happened to me 2 years ago, my libido is super high while on tren (Pills) i found out that certain test brands send my libido to the rocks in this case (No**x tx from Gas**i) was making my libido disappear, i went for weeks without any sex appetite, sleep was bad and had to see an urologist...Since then i stopped using it, it think that product is discontinued.
I posted a lot about this issue and most of guys experimented the oposite in this case higher libido levels than normal.
i think you should try a different brand.

----------

